# Cedar with red Mahogany oil.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm going to try and sell these for Christmas. 
I have been experimenting with different oils with different stains. 
I like the red mahogany best. I tried it with Charles Neil conditioner on a piece, it came out a bit washed out. I also tried to seal the soft grain with natural danish oil and Cabott tung oil before the red mahogany, but decided in the end to just do the Danish oil red mahogany. It doesn't blotch and does some interesting things with the knot color.

After a coat or two of Arm-R-Seal it should be ready.

What do you think?
































































I'm also thinking about lining this with Eastern Cedar (aromatic). If I do that, the box will sell for over $300.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Experimenting? Oh, that looks terrific!


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Even in a photo, the knots popped! It's hard to see how the sheen came out. Photo 6 indicates it is probably pleasing. I like.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Dave, it's hard getting decent pictures using fluorescent lights. I tried to restore the original color as much as I could.


----------



## davegutz (Oct 16, 2012)

Like


----------

